# GCDmaster findet device nicht mehr

## Erdie

Hi,

aus unerfindlichen Gründen findet GCDmaster das cdrw device nicht mehr obwohl, sowohl /dev/cdrom als auch /dev/cdrw auf /dev/hda zeigt. Vor einziger Zeit, also bevor es eine paar Updates gab, funktionierte es. Es kann auch eine kernel Sache sein, da ich vor einiger zeit auf  2.6.29 auf 2.6.30 gewechselt habe, allerdings ohne die Optionen zu ändern.  Wenn ich mit cdrdao auf der Kommandozeile das device /dev/cdrw angebe, brennt es .. :/

Hat jemand eine Idee, was das sein kann?

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## Josef.95

Hi,

schau doch mal ob "/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules" noch passt,

bei Verwendung von mehreren Optischen Laufwerken kann da schon mal was beim "udev" Update schiefgehen.

Im Zweifel kannst du die Datei auch wegsichern, beim udev restart, oder reboot des Rechners wird dann eine neue erstellt.

MfG

----------

## Erdie

Hi Josef,

ich habe leider nur 1 optisches Laufwerk, da es sich um ein Notebook handelt.

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## Josef.95

Hm..., trotzdem, hast du das mal zb mit einem 

```
$ ls -l /dev | grep -e cdr -e dvd
```

überprüft?

MfG

----------

## Erdie

```

erdiemobil ~ # ls -l /dev | grep -e cdr -e dvd

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         9 Sep 22 19:02 cdrecorder -> /dev/cdrw

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         8 Sep 22 19:02 cdrom -> /dev/hda

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         3 Sep 22 19:02 cdrom1 -> hda

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         8 Sep 22 19:02 cdrw -> /dev/hda

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         3 Sep 22 19:02 cdrw1 -> hda

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         8 Sep 22 19:02 dvd -> /dev/hda

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         3 Sep 22 19:02 dvd1 -> hda

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         8 Sep 22 19:02 dvdrw -> /dev/hda

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         3 Sep 22 19:02 dvdrw1 -> hda

brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom   3,   0 Sep 22 19:02 hda

```

Ich seh da jetzt leider kein Problem :/

----------

## Erdie

After masking the newest version (1.2.3-rc2) it works again. This version seems to have a bug.

-Erdie

P.S. Sorry, dass ich englisch geschrieben habe, hatte vergessen im deutschen Forum zu sein. Übersetzung: Ich mußte diese Verison maskieren, die vorherige Version findet das device wie gewohnt. Das riecht nach einem Bug. Weitere Untersuchungen folgen.

----------

